
Google Job Posting Appears to Confirm Mobile Payments Service - hardik988
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_job_post_appears_to_confirm_nfc_mobile_payments_service.php
======
drivebyacct2
I know we like absolutes, but wasn't NFC a pretty darn bit tip off that mobile
payments would be coming?

